# spicy or sweet nuts for smoking?



## rosencra38 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thinking of trying some smoked peanuts.  My mom has given me her old recipe for her roasted nuts but they are sweet.  I see a lot of people on here that are doing their smoked nuts with a spicy mix and not sweet.  Has anybody tried a sweet mix for their nuts in the smoker?


----------



## pitrow (Feb 25, 2010)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=87292

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=83458

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=80425

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=77416

just to name a few. Look around a little.


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 25, 2010)

Sweet is good especially with walnuts.

On almonds or pecans, I use Frank's red hot with a little molasses to bind with.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 25, 2010)

Here are a couple of different ones I have done 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=86097&page=2

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=80102&page=2

I just did some the other day with a mixture of Chipotle powder and garlic powder that I have not had a chance to post yet - came out real good

Hope these help


----------



## ellymae (Mar 3, 2010)

The last ones I did were almonds. Gave them all a coat if honey, then put Salt Lick seasoning on some (spicy) and Plowbpys Yardbird on the rest (salty with just a little kick)
Try a couple of flavors you think will go together - the nice thing about nuts is you can try a bunch and see which you like best - no huge investment.


----------

